# Bitter Cold Sandbridge Pier Sat. AM 1/20/07



## WishIwasFishing (Dec 17, 2006)

Only had two hits... 


1st hit off of end of pier using cut bait(striper)... Very strong fighter. Never saw what it was. I even had my drag set for a good tussle. All I know is that it was not a skate. It was most likely a shark. I saw the under belly, and it was white. That was all of the fish I saw. It rolled and dove back under into the dark. After about 10 minutes or so, the line just snapped. I was aliitle bit ticked. I thought I was going to bring him up, and then he dove again and the line snapped. 

15 minutes later...

Another piece of striper off of the end of the pier. A huge pod of bottle nose dolphins swimming, at what it looked to be "full speed," must have gotten snagged on my line beneath my swivel. It took my line like nothing I have ever heard, and almost broke my pole. All of the sudden my pole slings back and almost hits me in the face, and the line slack. I reel the line in. Must have been close to 100 yards of line out. Nothing but a broken swivel. Never saw that one either. I am betting one of the dolphins snagged my line oor took my bait.

Both were depressing, but all is well now. 

On a lighter note, I saw 3 small stripers caught out of the break water.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

So you were using Striper as bait? Thats sad.


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

hengstthomas said:


> So you were using Striper as bait? Thats sad.


"Sad" 


do tellopcorn: 

:beer:


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

not only is it sad - i will look to find where i believe its not legal to "gaff,mutilate or dismember" a striper except for human consuption.obtained by legal means

If you used striper as bait and virginia be a "possion" state. you arrived with 1 in "possion" as well then correct ? 

I am not the law so dont quote me but i am looking in the other broswer right now threw the 100's of regs. 

_EVEN IT IS LEGAL REMEMBER THIS- the fish has to be 28 inches long. how you going to prove that to the fish cops ??? _

more to follow.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

*4 VAC-20-252-30. GENERAL PROHIBITIONS AND REQUIREMENTS

F. It shall be unlawful for any person while aboard any boat or vessel or while fishing from shore or pier to alter any striped bass or to possess any altered striped bass such that its total length cannot be determined.*


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

I am not saying I agree with it - If you caught it legal and want to use it as bait I think you should be allowed. I mean why not ......we use FLOUNDER belly to catch FLOUNDER.......we use BLUEFISH to catch COBIA and DRUM......*its just against the law to use striper ........*

VIRGINIA MARINE RESOURCES COMMISSION
"PERTAINING TO THE TAKING OF STRIPED BASS"
REGULATION 4 VAC 20-252-10 ET SEQ.


the whole shebang ::- 
http://www.mrc.virginia.gov/regulations/fr252.shtm


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Slow down folks and give the man time to respond, I know it's winter and everyone feels the need to start something but it may have just been the wrong choice of wording.


----------



## filletandrelease (Jan 12, 2007)

whats so sad about usin those sissy fish for bait?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

filletandrelease said:


> whats so sad about usin those sissy fish for bait?


Learn to spell A--yLOL


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Using a legal flounder or striper for that matter is wasteful... and in my opinion gutless. If you need flounder belly or cut striper to catch fish, you really need to go back to the basics and learn how to fish. Both these fish will readily eat anything you put in there face the right way. 

You better have the carcass with yah too, the man will give yah a stiff fine if yer fishin' with flounder bellies and can't prove where they came from.

C'mon spring! :beer:


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

*Flounder belly*

I thought it was illegal to use flounder belly as well. As Racn stated, technically it is legal to use Striper as bait (I don't agree with it) as long as you don't cut the carcass.


----------



## WishIwasFishing (Dec 17, 2006)

I only used it because I had some scraps left over from when I caught some striper in the fall. I would never catch and kill striper just to use it as bait. It was the left over scraps from filleting it for dinner a month or so ago. It was in my freezer.


----------



## filletandrelease (Jan 12, 2007)

[QUOTEYou better have the carcass with yah too, the man will give yah a stiff fine if yer fishin' with flounder bellies and can't prove where they came from.
][/QUOTE]
BS,BS, BS AND:spam: :spam: :spam: YOUR AN IDIOT IF YOU BELIEVE THAT

KEEP USIN THE BAIT THAT WORKS FOR U


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*well*

that is a big fine $$$$$...........JS


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Filletandrelease it is your money. Current $ for illegal Flounder is 110-210 depending on the judge. You do need the receipt or the carcass or they can ticket you.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Yes a legal size carcus is needed for a flounder or its going to some dollars out of your pocket.


----------



## sand.trout (Oct 31, 2006)

So what I am reading here is that I can go to the local market and buy on of those little flounders and cut it up for bait. As long as I have the receipt I'm good to go.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Its sad to use a gamefish for bait especially one that has fought to come back.Alot of people use "scraps" to catch fish also. I wouldnt chance it. There are many other "baitfish" out there and I guarantee they all will out produce Striper for bait..Herring,bunker,mullet,spot,mackeral,alewife, the bloodline from a tuna,and shad(if your state allows shad) to name a few.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I really hope this is a joke, kinda hurts to see people could really care less about conservation... guess it ain't your problem until it affects you right?


----------



## WishIwasFishing (Dec 17, 2006)

You people act like I caught a striper just to use it for bait. That is not the case. I filleted it and baked it for dinner. Used the scraps for bait... I know I may have gotten fined if the man showed up, but he didn't. All this talk about how sad it is to use game fish to catch stripers. I wasn't using it to catch stripers in general. I was seeing if anything would bite that morning. Like I said before, I would never catch striper and cut it up for bait. I apologize for hurting everyone's feelings.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

im kinda on wishiwasfishings side on this one. first off if you are cleaning the fish and useing the scraps for bait, you are conserving better than if you throw the scraps away and go catch a bunker for bait. but you may be ticketed for it because you cant prove that this is what you did. so only you know if you are in the right. so if its worth the risk i dont see the prob. i keep some of my big striper heads for shark bait.
i am not going to lie i have kept illegal fish before. some on purpose, some on accident(thought a baby black drum was some kinda striped spot ) so off with his head and on to my hook.) but after keeping an illegal fish i would feel bad, kinda like i cheated or something. and i decided its was not worth it. so if i have a clear conscience its all good. And i usually only would do something like this out of desperation for bait, and if i knew there were no wardens around.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

What is left on a striper after filleting it that you can use for bait? There's a little meat behind the head, but if yah cut around the pectoral fins that is fairly easy to cut out with the fillet if you have a flexible knife...personally I think that's the tasty part. I guess you could use the belly skin but is that worth the $150+ fines and a day in court?


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

belly meat


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

yea the belly makes good flounder bait it will stay on the hook alot longer.


----------



## Cnice (Aug 16, 2006)

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: I Just Wanna Know Who Out Of AlL Of US Has Been Asked To ReEl In There Bait and Hear From The Person Who Got Fined, CAUse Law Or Not Ive Never Heard Or Seen Anyone Get Busted For The Wrong Bait. I Mean Give The Guy A Break And If Anybody Has Gotten 
BuSted I Would Threaten To File A Formal Complaint. That Usually Will MAke The Officer Rethink Is Position On Cut Bait(it Is A Judgement Call) .....c.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Cnice I have seen them open the cooler and check the bait and I have even seen them write the ticket(along with a few others). Or they had stood back and watched before they did this. It is the law.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

I FOUGHT THE LAW AND THE LAW WON...CHIT ... A BLOCK A FROZEN CALIMARI WORKS JUST AS GOOD           :beer:


----------



## WishIwasFishing (Dec 17, 2006)

I understand that I may get fined for using striper for bait. Well, thanks for the warning. I learned my lesson. I also know not to use flounder belly. I will stick to squid and blood worms, or just lure fish. 

:fishing: next time i get to go fishing, which will probably not be until my birthday, Feb 9, I will be sure not to use striper. That should be easy, since I don't have anymore striper.

Thanks again for the warning

IW


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i called the law on some guys using a small flattie on seagullpier...1)tide rips and this will not work for crabbing...2)i have used flattie belly to fish, the rest of him was in the box...be nice...call them when you see them...:fishing:


----------



## Chugg'n & plug'n (Jul 3, 2006)

chill out fellow anglers! it's like some people are saying, you keep the scraps from the season. i think it is wasteful to chop off the steaks and jettison the rest to davy jones. adam, how much trouble do you think we'd be in if they found those sacks of striper head that i keep in the freezer for crab pots? shit, i'll even keep the skeleton and use it for a comb! well, not really


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

i think given the situation in which he used the bait....this has been blown way out of proportion. Everyone drop and start getting your gear ready'd up for this year :beer:


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

FishinAddiction said:


> i think given the situation in which he used the bait....this has been blown way out of proportion. Everyone drop and start getting your gear ready'd up for this year :beer:


YEAH... SHUT UP AND FISH


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

....seems the cabin fever is starting to rear its ugly head, at least the guy was out fishing......


----------



## Cnice (Aug 16, 2006)

Digger said:


> Cnice I have seen them open the cooler and check the bait and I have even seen them write the ticket(along with a few others). Or they had stood back and watched before they did this. It is the law.


ITS A DAMN SHAME IF YA ASK ME    NOTHIN BETTER TO DO THAN PICK ON THE FISHERMAN I GUESS( GOOD TO KNOW THOUGH THANX)....C.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Cnice it is actually not about picking on fishermen, it is about being able to prosecute the scumbags that would cut up a undersized fish to avoid the prosecution. So the lawmakers had to close the loophole.


----------



## Doormat (Dec 18, 2006)

"such that its total length cannot be determined."


According to that it appears legal to use parts of any fish.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

doormat but you still need to retain the carcass for the total measurement. Which would allow flounder belly to be used.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

give the man a break he ate the damn fish and used the sraps fer bait i just might to if it were flounder season 

some of you guys are gettin pretty uptight

GO FISHING


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

striperswiper do what you wish just understand the Law or it will bite you eventually. That is all I'm saying and there are reasons for the laws we have, we may not like them. But we need to live within.
Look up the code and you will find many surprising things.


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

Damn, I've been fishin for dolphins for years and haven't gotten one yet. I guess cut striper is THE BAIT! Maybe I can hook up with one of those flipper types this year!


----------



## Chugg'n & plug'n (Jul 3, 2006)

ewwwww eeeeeee 'fisher. i caught one of those bottle nose the other day. she probably weighed around 275 lbs, but my fileting isn't what it used to be so i only got about 8 lbs. of meat. i threw the rest back. oh, did i mention that she was prego? i took the baby, skinned it, and made myself a new pair of boots. ha ha ha. you are right. everyone needs to chill! go catch some of those fish out there. you think that ya'll feel bad? i've been stuck in nyc this whole winter and missed the majority of the fishing season. luckely i'll be back in february to soak a line. unfortunately, i can't think of too much that will be biting then. if we have a mild winter and spring starts early, i could get lucky. i'll keep my fingers crossed


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

*lets change the subject*

cabin fever is getting bad!! i just completly took my 525 apart and cleaned it yesterday, and i S%*# you not i had nothing better to do today so i did it all over again!!

p.s. when reassembling your 525, has anyone ever had a problem with the sideplate with the mags not seating correctly? i go to spin the spool and it is binding, so all i do is take it off and try again and it usually works? i dont know mabey its just my reel


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

This is the worst of it, I have no more reels that need cleaning or new line, I have stuffed and reorganzied my tackle bags a thousand times, and I am running out of tackle money (just bought 320 & 330 GTI combos, today i'm getting flushmounts and a depthfinder installed in the yak today) The little nice weather that we do get, I will surely be stuck in work so fishing for the rest of the winter is pretty much out of the question. 

On a lighter note, I do have a freezer full of striper carcasses that missed trash day, anybody need bait? :beer: 

C'mon Spring!


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I'd listen to Digger boys and girls. Seems the guy that used the striper as bait is ethical but you can get busted without the whole body which gets you a fine and worse your fishing day ends right there.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Rockstar said:


> On a lighter note, I do have a freezer full of striper carcasses that missed trash day, anybody need bait? :beer:
> 
> C'mon Spring!


 good one, Rockstar!


----------

